# FREE GIVEAWAY - 6-pack snow goose floaters



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of our new sponsors, NRA FUD, has donated a 6-pack of snow goose floaters to be given away here at Nodak Outdoors. These are made of thick neoprene and are very realistic. I got some in the other week and they are awesome. Some of the early FUDs got a bad rap but these are a completely new design now and worth another look. You can use these in deep or shallow water, as well as on land. They fold down to nothing and don't take up any storage like traditional floaters. Easy in, easy out.

http://www.nrafud.com/nra.php










*To be entered, all you gotta do is say GIMME THE DECOYS!!!* I will hold the drawing in a week or so.

We now have these for sale in the store and also have a 10-pack discount available. Check them out here:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/sill ... ck-70.html


----------



## benelliguyusa85

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! So i can get me the BANDS!  For real though thanks for supporting a great site like nodak.


----------



## wyogoose

They look way better than the old ones so GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## Derek Lampert

give me the decoys... please


----------



## allhunter

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!! thanks for the chance


----------



## Snow-Blue 52761

Gimme the Decoys!!!! :beer:


----------



## bluegoose18

Gimme the decoys we have a pond to put them to use on I just love decoys


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

GIMME THEM DECOYS,Love the sight!


----------



## smashdn

Gimme the decoys!

And thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## hntnmn23

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! Thanks for the chance


----------



## Nick Roehl

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## zwohl

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## lynxx69

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## Wrestler720

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! I will hold the drawing in a week or so.

We now have these for sale in the store and also have a 10-pack discount available. Check them out here:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/sill ... ck-70.html

you said say all that and never said to stop after GIMME THE DECOYS!!! haha


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## pappyhat

GIMME THE DECOYS !!! Would be great to have these for this spring..


----------



## ShineRunner

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## MNget'emclose

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!! Thanks for the chance


----------



## benelli85

GIMME THE DECOYS thank for a chance


----------



## burns_312

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesseshunting200

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green-hntr

Gimme the decoys :sniper:


----------



## bluebird

May i please have the decoys!


----------



## winchestersx3

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## sodakhunter13

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## owwwwww

gimme the decoys please...


----------



## Benjamin10

GIMME THE DECOYS!


----------



## jhegg

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## wuttheflock

GIMME THE DECOYS ! Thanks for sponsoring NRA FUD!


----------



## Nasty Nate

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## blhunter3

GEMMI THE DECOYS!


----------



## Quack_Kills

Gimme the decoys!!


----------



## Decoyin Drake

Gimme The Decoys Please! Thanks for the chance to participate.

Decoyin Drake


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!

Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## littlecatches

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! thanks!


----------



## duckjunky

GIMMIE THE DECOYS!!!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Ref

Gimme the decoys 

Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## Horker23

GIMME THE DECOYS!


----------



## SnowSlammer

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## Hockeyhunter99

SWEET GHERKINS!!!! GIMME THE DEKOYS!!!!


----------



## cowaterfowler

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Gimme the Decoys.

Welcome to the site, and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## honker85

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!


----------



## Vike_hunter

Looks like a great add to my spread. GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## coy

GIMMIE THE DECOYS ! ! ! ! Thanks for Sponsoring...


----------



## KEN W

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## jlsgeese

GIMME THE DECOYS SO I CAN BLAST THOSE SNOWS WHEN I GET HOME FROM BAGHDAD IRAQ :sniper:


----------



## 16212386

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!....please


----------



## headshot

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## mikehaines70

woop woop give me them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## goosehunter75

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! Would be a great addition to the spread.


----------



## duknut1975

put me in too, thanks


----------



## sabb66ca

gimmee the decoys,,,and thanks


----------



## born2kill

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## duckman1

gimme the decoys, thanks.


----------



## twopopper

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## FowlBoysInc

GIMMIE THE DECOYS


----------



## popo

Can always use more decoys. GIMME THE DECOYS! Thank's!


----------



## csxthogger

Thanks, and GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## GK1

Gimme the Decoys!!


----------



## mngoosegetter2

GIMME THE DECOYS !!! GIMME-GIMME-GIMME PLEASE :thumb:


----------



## duckmander

Gimme the Decoys!!


----------



## drake17

GIMME the Decoys!! Thanks


----------



## billcollector08

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!


----------



## mjschuette

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! :beer:


----------



## collar boy

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## sleeplessnights3

*GIMME THE DECOYS!!!*


----------



## Mallard Island

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## tombuddy_90

gimme the decoys !!!!! going CRAZY with the snow on the ground and no birds close yet....


----------



## shooteminthelips

Gimmie the decoys! I would love to ad more to my spread!


----------



## joebobhunter4

gimme the decoys!


----------



## mcudwort

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

SWEET They Look Awesome so GIMME THE DECOYS


----------



## bowhunter09

they look sweet GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## Bruce

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## snowgoosekiller11

GIME THE DECOYS!


----------



## vtrons

Gimme the Decoys.
Gimmee...Gimmee...Gimmee....Gimmee......


----------



## bcrawford12

GIMMIE THE DECOYS


----------



## FREIBS

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## wtrfowl14

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! PLEASE!!!!! Thanks for the chance they would be a big help this spring to place in the sheet water for some pounding. :bop:


----------



## makin it rain

GIMME THE DEKOYS!!!!

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## khehr

gimme the decoys


----------



## Guest

*GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## INhonker1

GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME !!!!!! GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!! :beer:


----------



## seeing.red

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## WARDEN247

GIMME THE DECOYS.. I need some snows Thankyou


----------



## templey_41

Gimme THE DECOYS and show me the money! :rollin:


----------



## kdcustomcalls

gimme the decoys :bop:


----------



## Fergoosen

Chris ---- SHOW ME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrob2506

gimme the decoys....thanks for the chance


----------



## lader

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! Please


----------



## take'em down

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!!!! please


----------



## timrod_6465

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wfjunkie

Gimme them deeks


----------



## triwithzinger

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## The Canuck Kid

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## cgreeny

Gimme the decoys.


----------



## HOBBES

GIMMEE THE DECOYS!!!!

:rock:


----------



## Franchi 9-12

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## muskat

GIMME THE DECOYS!!


----------



## ckbeggs

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! Thanks for the Chance!!!


----------



## fowl_play

GIMME THEM DEOCYS! please. haha thanks for the chance to win


----------



## duckman13

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## kruger08k

GIMME THEM DECOYS! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Pete

Nice! GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## mmoats

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! Thanks for supporting the best outdoor website available, smart move!


----------



## krsportsman

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!


----------



## cory.loos

gimmme the decoys


----------



## Prarie Hunter

Gimme The Decoys!


----------



## brisetter

*SWEET JESUS GIMME THE DECOYS* Great site to catch up on when your laid off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pineapple

Dude here...Gimme the decoys....man


----------



## makin' it rain

gimme the decoys!!


----------



## snow123geese

Gimme the Decoys!!


----------



## acduckhunt1382

gimmie the decoys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckdogsroc

gimme the decoys pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## FrogMan

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## snodak

could use the floaters give them to me


----------



## justquacky

GIMMIE THE DECOYS!


----------



## jaw1990

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! I love these drawings. Just gets me all excited!


----------



## kmhibbs

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## teamextrema

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## bagsmasher

GIMMEE THE DECOYS


----------



## wdevlieger

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!


----------



## da30pointer67

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!


----------



## huntingtim08

GIMME THE DECOYS and it will be a good start for a snow goose spread!!!


----------



## e300winmag

Gimme those deeks plz


----------



## Geesekiller

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## Spencer

GIMME THE DECOYS!


----------



## jim and tucker

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## brobones

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!

Thanks for being a sponsor!
Welcome aboard
:beer:


----------



## wurgs

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!!

please, please, please, please


----------



## glove

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## popo

GIMME THE DECOYS. Thank's!


----------



## magnum_honker

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!

please?


----------



## bigduck93

GIVE ME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## death trap

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## fc bllab

Hey, GIMME THE DECOYS, Thanks for the chance to get some great looking deks. Good luck everybody!


----------



## hAg3475

GIMME THE DECOYS!


----------



## Whackin-N-Stakin

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! -PLEASE-Thanks for sponsoring Nodak Outdoors


----------



## drduck

gimme me the decoys! Then the snow will melt and bring the birds north


----------



## whitehorse

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## huntfever

I've always wanted some snow floaters!GIMME THE DECOYS


----------



## honkerhitmen

GIVE ME THE DECOYS :beer:


----------



## honkerhitmen

GIMME THE DECOYS


----------



## rainbow hunter

Gimme the decoys as well!

Welcome aboard as a sponsor.


----------



## bringumdown

Hi Chris

GIMME THE DECOYS

thanks


----------



## floortrader

I deserve the decoys. You should give them to me me me. :beer: :rollin: :bop: :lol:  :rollin: :beer: :bop:


----------



## nickr

GIMME THE DECOYS

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## ben sisson

GIMME THE DECOYS !!! FELLOW SNOW HUNTER


----------



## Goose Grinder79

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Man

GIMMEE THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## Gleebryan

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! Please and thank you!


----------



## jmayerl

Gimme the decoys


----------



## GVGoose

GIMME THE DECOYS!!

Thanks


----------



## gooseguy2009

Gimme the decoys


----------



## bradcrisco

Gimme the decoys.


----------



## J.D.

Gimme the decoys!!! :beer:


----------



## jimbo882

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!! thanks for the chance


----------



## jeremy z

gimme the decoys please


----------



## pgquackstacker

gimme the decoys!!!!! :beer:


----------



## snowhunter23

pick me...! pick me..!!! :beer:


----------



## shadowman

Gimme the decoys!!!

THANKS!


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Gimmie the decoys. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## dfhoitsma

gimme the decoys!

thanks


----------



## cluckmncutm

gimme the decoys! Thanks


----------



## Niles Short

Gimmie the Decoys

please


----------



## jcnelsn1

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## Bubba

Gimme The Decoys!!!! (PLEASE)


----------



## tucan

give me the decoys!!!


----------



## jp

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! 
What a cool decoy setup

jP


----------



## lader

gimme the decoys!!!


----------



## Kyle2383

GIMME THE DECOYS


----------



## calisnowhunter

give me the decoys


----------



## guythathunts

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## gonger

gimme the decoys!


----------



## poutpro

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## Fowl Slayer

Gimme The Decoys!


----------



## mach

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! I will test them in a nice pond this fall and post a favorable report..Thanks


----------



## oldfireguy

GIMME THE DECOYS!!!


----------



## Norm70

GIMMIE THE DECOYS!!!!


----------



## Mnflatlander

GIMME THE DECOYS!!! Thanks for the give-a-way!


----------

